# Clapton - Forever Man



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Wasn't sure where to put this, so I will put it here!

I would like to delve deeper into my Pod XT Live (beyond default patches etc...)

I was listening to some Clapton this morning, and would like to ask the GC collective:

1) What pedal(s) would I use to create the sound from the first solo?
2) I send my Pod through my solid state Ibanez 100 watt head, what amp model would be best to use?
3) I have a Tele with EMG's, is there anything other facets of the setting that should be used?

Thanks!!

~Andrew


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Which Clapton era are you looking at? Beano? Cream? Derek? 70s(yeck)? after 1985? Blackie? 335?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh...umm, the specific track I was listening to was from the Clapton Chronicles...does that help?

~Anderw


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Clapton album the song is from is also titled "Forever Man". Taste is a personal thing. That being said, this album is from "86 and could be described as his "Sucks Big Breads" period. So you may have trouble finding people to help you out with this stuff. It's one his more "produced" sounding periods, so you probably want to dial in "eightiesish" sounding tones. I've been dying to use the "Sucks Big Breads" term for awhile now. I borrowed it from our own FrankyFarGone, so don't take it to heart. :smile:

Shawn.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you have anything close to a '57 Twin (tweed) with 2x12 (Jensens) as a start, then you tweak the the EQ and effects after than.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Which Clapton era are you looking at? Beano? Cream? Derek? 70s(yeck)? after 1985? Blackie? 335?


Hi Robert1950 

did you like the album that Clapton did with BB King more recently?
Rugburn,if you got a opinon about that album i be glad to ear it olso 

Frank


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

No worries RugBurn!

Robert, this is the list of amps and cabs:

*Amp Models:*:
Line 6®*Clean
Line 6®*JTS-45
Line 6®*Class A
Line 6®*Mood
Line 6®*Spinal Puppet
Line 6®*Chemical X
Line 6®*Insane
Line 6®*Piezacoustic 2
Line 6®*Agro
Line 6®*Lunatic
Line 6®*Treadplate
Line 6®*Variax Acoustic
Budda 2001 Twinmaster
Fender®*1953 Deluxe Reverb®
Fender®*1958 Bassman®
Fender®*1961 Champ®
Fender®*1964 Deluxe Reverb®
Fender®*1965 Twin Reverb®
Gretsch®*1960 6156
Hiwatt®*1973 Custom 100
Marshall®*1966 JTM-45
Marshall®*1968 Super Lead
Marshall®*1968 Jump Channel
Marshall®*1968 Variac Plexi
Marshall®*1987 JCM 800
Marshall®*1996 JMP-1
Matchless®*1996 Chieftain
Matchless®*1993 DC-30
Mesa/Boogie®*2001 Dual Rectifier®
Mesa/Boogie®*Mark IIc+
Roland®*Jazz Chorus 120
Soldano 1993 SLO-100
Supro 1960's S6616
Vox®*1961 AC-15
Vox®*1967 AC-30TB
Tube Preamp
Marshall®*1974X (18W Reissue)
Marshall®*JCM 2000 w/ Germ Pedal
Orange AD30TC
Vox®*Fawn Non-Top Boost AC30
Dumble® Clean (from POD®*2.0)
Soldano SP88 (from POD®*2.0)

*Cabinet Models:*
6x9 Supro®*S6616
1x8 1961 Fender®*Tweed Champ®
1x10 Gibson®
1x10 Gretsch®*6156
1x12 Line 6®
1x12 1953 Fender®*Tweed Deluxe Reverb®
1x12 1964 Fender®*Blackface Deluxe Reverb®
1x12 1960 Vox®*AC-15
1X15 1962 Supro®*Thunderbolt
2x2 Fender®*Mini Twin Reverb®
2x12 Line 6®
2x12 1965 Fender®*Blackface Twin Reverb®
2x12 1995 Matchless®*Chieftain
2x12 Roland®*JC-120
2x12 1967 Vox®*AC-30
2X12 1967 Silvertone®*Twin Twelve
4x10 Line 6®
4x10 1959 Fender®*Bassman®
4x12 Line 6®
4x12 1967 Marshall®*Basketweave with Greenbacks

4x12 1968 Marshall®*Basketweave with Greenbacks

4x12 1978 Marshall®*with stock 70s
4x12 1996 Marshall®*with Vintage 30s
4x12 Mesa/Boogie®

*Mic Models:*
Shure®*SM-57 On Axis
Shure®*SM-57 Off Axis
Sennheiser®*MD-421
Neumann®*U-67

*And these are the effects on tap:*

LA-2A®*Compressor
Noise Gate
Fuzz Face
Big Muff Pi®
Tubescreamer®
ProCo Rat
Octavia
CS-1 Comp/Sustainer
Dynacomp
Vetta™ Comp
Auto Swell
Mutron III
Line 6®*Sine Chorus
Line 6®*Flanger
A/DA®*Flanger
MXR®*Phase 90
Uni-Vibe
Opto Tremolo model from the 1965 Fender®Deluxe Reverb®
Bias Tremolo model from 1960 Vox®*AC-15
Leslie®*145
Vibratone
Auto-pan
Boss®*DM-2
Deluxe Memory Man
EP-1 Tube Echoplex
Roland®*RE-101 Space Echo
Sweep Echo
Line 6®*Digital Delay
Line 6®*Stereo Delay
Ping Pong Delay
Reverse Delay
Fender®*Deluxe Spring Reverb
Fender®*Twin Spring Reverb
King Spring Reverb
Small Room Reverb
Tiled Room Reverb
Brite Room Reverb
Dark Hall Reverb
Medium Hall Reverb
Large Hall Reverb
Rich Chamber Reverb
Chamber Reverb
Cavernous Reverb
Slap Plate Reverb
Vintage Plate Reverb
Large Plate Reverb
Vetta Wah
Vox®*V847 Wah
Custom Vox®*V847 *Wah
Colorsound*Wah-Fuzz
Maestro® Boomerang *Wah
Jen Electronics Cry*Baby Super Wah
RMC Real McCoy 1*Wah
Arbiter® Cry Baby Wah
Sub Octaves Synth*Effect
Digitech Whammy Pitch*Effect
Maestro® Bass Brassmaster
Sans Amp Tube *Driver
Volume (Pre- or Post-Amp Routing options)
Post-EQ

So, I am guessing that a Fender '65 Twin with a 2x12 Blackface cab would work? Any effects?

Thank so much!

~Andrew


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the tune, and it is certainly not my favourite Clapton period, but when I saw Eric in the late 80's he was using a Soldano SLO. It doesn't really matter, he always sounds like Eric.

For Clapton tone with a Line 6 I'd try the JTM45 and tweak to taste.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

JTM34, got it, will try that tonight, as well as any choices Robert might have 

Thanks everyone!

~Andrew


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Franky.
I've never listened to the B.B.King/Clapton album. The Clapton record I've most enjoyed (I'm not huge on E.C.} recently, was the one with J.J.Cale: "Road to Escondido". It's not a stunner, but it's a good album. If you don't like J.J., you might want to pass. There's not much Clapton to it. 

Shawn :wave:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I consider this song Clapton finally returning to form following some pretty humdrum years. 

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=-b69grupsZY

I'd start with a clean Fender, Deluxe Reverb or Twin Reverb, and then throw in the ProCo Rat. A bit of reverb and delay and you should be close enough. I can't speak for the quality of the modeling though. If the rat is too much just use the tubescreamer or the sans amp tube driver. I prefer the rat dialed back myself. The outro sounds like a fuzz to me, again dialed back a bit, the rat will do that or the fuzz face of course.

edit: just read that you're using a Tele with EMG's. I have no idea what that will sound like, I was assuming strat and single coils.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks davetcan...

I don't know how the pickups will colour it either, but if I can get close, that works for me! If I really want to get it spot on, I can use my Yamaha Pacifica with single coils...

Thanks again! (I would use the thanks button, but it's not there!)

~Andrew


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Sounds good, thanks davetcan...
> 
> I don't know how the pickups will colour it either, but if I can get close, that works for me! If I really want to get it spot on, I can use my Yamaha Pacifica with single coils...
> 
> ...


That's interesting, how is it added? I don't see it on my own posts but I assume that's by design, I shouldn't be thanking myself.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> For Clapton tone with a Line 6 I'd try the JTM45 and tweak to taste.


Yes, either that or the 58 Bassman on which the JTM45 circuit was originally modeled.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, either that or the 58 Bassman on which the JTM45 circuit was originally modeled.


Or, forget the Line 6, and get a rig like this and you will definitely be grokking Clapton tones. :smile:


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh how I wish sneaky!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Question here. When did Clapton start to use the mid boost in his guitar? That may have a bearing here.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Oh how I wish sneaky!!!


I have a Leslie for sale:smile:.. wonder why they are miking the amp though?


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Definitely not Clapton's best era, but I've heard worst tones out there...

During that period, Clapton used a Soldano SLO w/ a Marshall 1960a cab. He used a bit of compression and a hint of chorus from his rack (I don't remember the brands).

Select the bridge pickup and go nuts... :smile:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> It's my opinion that a Pod, or any other modeller, sounds much much better when played through a full range system such as a keyboard amp or a powered PA loudspeaker.
> 
> It is also my opinion that 80's Clapton is like coffee. They both suck without Cream.


Don't forget Blind Faith...great stuff!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> The Clapton album the song is from is also titled "Forever Man". Taste is a personal thing. That being said, this album is from "86 and could be described as his "Sucks Big Breads" period. So you may have trouble finding people to help you out with this stuff. It's one his more "produced" sounding periods, so you probably want to dial in "eightiesish" sounding tones. I've been dying to use the "Sucks Big Breads" term for awhile now. I borrowed it from our own FrankyFarGone, so don't take it to heart. :smile:
> 
> Shawn.


Actually, I think it's from "behind the sun". Sounds like a Soldano with a bit of chorus, maybe.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Actually, I think it's from "behind the sun". Sounds like a Soldano with a bit of chorus, maybe.


That's what I was thinking. That one and August are the only Clapton albums I don't have.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Your right Keefsdad. I was thinking of the '89 album "Journeyman".This particular Clapton stuff is pretty hazey for me. "August" and "Behind the Sun" were apparently both produced by Phil Collins. this explains quite a bit...for me anyway.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

He was actually using a Boss Heavy Metal pedal for part of that period, I think


----------

